# R100 Idaho - Pocatello: 6/27/2009 - 6/28/2009



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Start making plans!

If you have never been you need to make plans for this!

Awesome door prizes and a lot of fun!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK, I give, what is R100?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OK, I give, what is R100?


Twice as cool as a R50.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Isn't it the 3D shoot that has the large sized dinasours; i think i remember some pics posted of last years?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

just google "R100 shoot" It's a bow hunter thing...actully looks pretty cool


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

here is an old link.....

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4456&p=52367&hilit=r100#p52367


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

O tay, I bememba now!

Looks like fun. My wife will need a break from her Masters program about that time. May be we'll go shoot and "get a room"...  :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> O tay, I bememba now!
> 
> Looks like fun. My wife will need a break from her Masters program about that time. May be we'll go shoot and "get a room"...  :wink:


With 2 beds!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like a blast.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So where is the kill zone for the alien?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2iphrg5k]O tay, I bememba now!
> 
> Looks like fun. My wife will need a break from her Masters program about that time. May be we'll go shoot and "get a room"...  :wink:


With 2 beds!!!![/quote:2iphrg5k]

*ABSOLUTELY!*


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Great, then there is room for me and Greg!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

jahan said:


> So where is the kill zone for the alien?


Up and right from their Gorgomax influx!!!! Won't go more than 30 yards....


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

That looks like a blast. Is there a website, or flyer that talks about cost, camping locations in the area etc?


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I will email you the details later today and I mean later.....


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

T-O-B if you need a sleeping bag Hunter Dan might have a extra :wink:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

GSPS ROCK said:


> I will email you the details later today and I mean later.....


I googled R100 shoots and found the website. You can pre-register there and they have prices. Looks great and I am already making plans to take the girlfriend, kids, and hopefully my dad. Can't wait for this one!


----------

